# Plastic Trim Repair on Roller Team Autoroller 707



## Merlin070964 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi All 
Managed to squash the plastic trim on the top edge between the roof and side of a new Autoiroller 707 just above the cab and wondered if anyone had any experience of filling and then painting the plastic edge trim so create a match. The trim is a white flexible plastic and I was hoping I could fill the indentation I have made, roughly 1cm x 2cm long.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated as it really does not justify an insurance job it just looks slightly messy.

Regards
David


----------



## radar100 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, it is sometimes possible to reshape plastic trim by gentle application of heat. Try warming the dent with a hair drier to see if it returns to its normal shape. Otherwise repairing flexible plastic trim is very difficult because it flexes as you try to fill or sand it and quite often paint will not stick to it. You may find the only way to repair it properly is to replace the damaged section! Can you post a decent picture of the damage as this may help? 

regards 

Radar


----------

